# time to end this bulk



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Edit, pics on 3rd page. Hi all its been a long time since ive been on and posted but im still training hard, basicly ive been on a year long bulk and ive added 23lbs bringing me to a grand total of 15st 8lbs maybe add 2 for Christmas lol, anyway im aiming to cut to around 10% bodyfat currently at 16/17% so pretty flabby.

I am aiming to train for less weight but lower rest and higher reps.

As a guide im 5ft 11 natty been lifting almost 3 years bench 130kg dead 210kg squat 170kg.

I am going to try and combine a few diet methods ive used in the past and just wanted to start a log to track progress. Diet as follows.

Meal 1 3 eggs 2 scoops shake 2 pints water

Meal 2 tin of tuna

Meal 3 2 scoop shake

2 pints water bcaa

Meal 4 chicken and broccoli 1 cup brown rice

Gym

Meal 5 shake and piece of fruit

I will be swapping chicken for fish turkey and steak throughout the week and rice for pasta or sweet potatoes

I will also be introducing 10mins cardio to every workout

I will post up a start pic soon and see what I can do.

Cheers grant


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

Why less weight and higher reps? What built the muscle will best retain it.

Your proposed diet looks extremely light on calories, what are the macro's for it?

Only 10 minutes cardio?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

I prety much do no cardio and by light I mean 12 reps on 45kg dumbbells rather than 6 reps 115,120kg bench 7

The diet outlined is going to float somewhere around 1900/2000 cals as I will probs have evoo in my tuna and eggs and breakfast shake will contsin semi milk also good portion of meat with dinner.

cheers


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Cals seems way low for someone your size. Where do u go when fat loss slows? Imo start off on a lot more and decrease slowly


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

Grantewhite said:


> I prety much do no cardio and by light I mean 12 reps on 45kg dumbbells rather than 6 reps 115,120kg bench 7
> 
> The diet outlined is going to float somewhere around 1900/2000 cals as I will probs have evoo in my tuna and eggs and breakfast shake will contsin semi milk also good portion of meat with dinner.
> 
> cheers


If you have been known to build muscle at those reps then go for it. But I stand by what I say that the best range for cutting is the range you use to gain.

Ok, the diet, 2000cals is suitable if you are considering dropping to 13stone or have an incredibly slow metabolism. If neither of these are the case then you are likely gonna p1ss away muscle. Unless you plan on a decent dose of AAS.

What are your actual maintenance calories?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

I usualy eat around 2500/2800 cals a day but I find it very easy to gain fat but hard to loose it i am an ex obese person from only 4 years ago lol I find if im not super strict with a diet I give up in no time lol I only plan to use this diet as a shock re boot of my body I want to slowly reintroduce carbs over time once im ovet the entail herdal

thanks

t


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

That's the wrong way to go about it IMHO. You should be looking to cut slowly and sensibly. In fact I would eat at your maintenance levels and add 3x30 minute cardio sessions initially. When the fat loss stops from that then I'd look at dropping 50g of carbs a day from your diet plan. When that fat loss stops drop a little more. It should ensure that you retain all that hard earned muscle.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

So basicly I should turn it on its head and decrease rather than re introduction ?

would 4 cardio sesh a wk post workout be enough atmo I do none but also don't want to go mad and over do it

thanks


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Also just to add as ive readover it and I haven't explained my selfwell I am very responsive to carbs I could easily gaina stone in a week if I eat lots of the wrong foods im not exactly an expert at cuttingjust havin astab at it but as above I would like to keep as much muscle as possible

thanks


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

Grantewhite said:


> So basicly I should turn it on its head and decrease rather than re introduction ?
> 
> would 4 cardio sesh a wk post workout be enough atmo I do none but also don't want to go mad and over do it
> 
> thanks


Problem is, if you drastically cut calories, you can cause metabolic damage. It sounds like you may have already suffered that somewhere along the way if your maintenance cals are what you say at that weight. Yes, reintroduction of carbs is the way to cure that. It why cause it in the first place and risk losing LBM into the bargain?

I know it's difficult when you've been overweight to not want to cut quickly but long term a slow cut is not only healthier but will give you better stats.

Start with what cardio you can do consistently. If you can manage 4 x 30 mins then you are prolly looking at an additional weekly calorie burn of around 1500. That's a good start in terms of caloric deficit. After that slowly reduce cals from carbs.

What macro split do you use for 2500cals?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

I currently eat 200 to 230g protein a day and carbs and veg make up the restnot exactly scientific tho sorry lol ive just been eating and smadhing gym that was my growth plan haha seems to have been working just wish diet was so simple

cheers


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

I'd be inclined to take your protein up to 250-270g and have fats around 60g. The remainder of your cals can come from carbs. You don't need to include your veggies in the carb count as long as they are fibrous.

Honestly, diet can be simple. Once you have sampled a few ways of dieting and know what works for you you really get a grip on it.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Tbh I was 21stone of fat when I started liftingso anyold diet worked as I was a lump lol I will start with cardio and slight carb reduction then see where things are going fromthere , I will pop up a pic soon as a start point.

cheers


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

Grantewhite said:


> Tbh I was 21stone of fat when I started liftingso anyold diet worked as I was a lump lol I will start with cardio and slight carb reduction then see where things are going fromthere , I will pop up a pic soon as a start point.
> 
> cheers


Good work mate..


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks I may post a start during and present photo then we can work on the end product, im a fair bit bigger and fater than my avi this year lol


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Cant seem to get a pic to upload so ill just add stats till I work it outlol im currently16st post Christmas so bit chunkier than id like. Todays diet as follows

Meal 1 5 eggs 30g cheese coffie

Meal 2 2 scoop shake

Meal 3 tin of tuna

Meal 4 1 scoop shake

Gym

Meal 5 6 chicken legs with broccoli

Meal 6 casen pre bed


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Todays food

M1.3 bacon 4 eggs coffie

M2. Shake

M3. Tuna and veg

M4. Shake

Gym

M5, lean mince red onion broccoli 50g cheese

M6, casen shake


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Grantewhite said:


> Hi all its been a long time since ive been on and posted but im still training hard, basicly ive been on a year long bulk and ive added 23lbs bringing me to a grand total of 15st 8lbs maybe add 2 for Christmas lol, anyway im aiming to cut to around 10% bodyfat currently at 16/17% so pretty flabby.
> 
> I am aiming to train for less weight but lower rest and higher reps.
> 
> ...


dont forget jw supplements!


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol cheers mate, im goin full natty for the time being lol


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Today day 3 got on the scale and 7lbs down I guess a fair bit of water weight but goin the right way, todays food.

M1 2 scoop shake, coffie

M2, 5 eggs 3 bacon

M3 25g cheese

M4 shake

Rest day

M5 5 chicken pieces plain, 3 cups steamed broccoli with spoon of butter

M6, casen

Cheers


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Weight loss has slowed today lost 1lb since yesterday but had 2 rest days so was expecting it, todays shoulder n triceps, abs so shud b hard lol. Today food,

M1. 4 eggs

M2 shake

Gym

M3 shake

M4 200g steak red onion

M5chicken thighs x4

M6, casen


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Mate, was just thinking about you the other day (not gay) as I hadn't seen you post for ages.

Looking forward to seeing your progress as I know how dedicated you can be from following your last journal. Is this going to be new journal or will you be starting a fresh one? Either way let me know so I can follow and support (and pick up some motivation!!)

Good luck


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Grantewhite said:


> Weight loss has slowed today lost 1lb since yesterday but had 2 rest days so was expecting it, todays shoulder n triceps, abs so shud b hard lol. Today food,
> 
> M1. 4 eggs
> 
> ...


What macros are you working with here? Seems to be very carb light which is similar to what I'm doing.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi mate yea not been on in a few lol this is just a kinda log I am doin pics aswell will add soon, im looking to compete next year so gunna start a new journal once this cut ends , im startin 2400 , 2200 cals nocarbs for 2,3 weeks then going to carb cycle for 6 weeks around the same cals as follows.

Mon, no carb

Tue, no carb

Wed,50g

Thu,80g

Fri, no carb

Sat nocarb

Sun,150g


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Haven't weighed myself today but food as follows.

M1, shake

M2 150g chicken breast

M3, tuna red onion red pepper evoo

M4, 4 chicken thighs red peppers

Gym

M5, shake


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Ddnt weigh today gunna wait till Thursday, todays food,

M1, shake

M2, 150g chicken

M3, tuna red onion peppers sweetcorn

M4, 350g steak 50g cheese red onion peas

M5, shake


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Weigh tomorrow today food,

M1, shake

M2, 150g chicken

M3, tuna red onion peppers sweetcorn

M4, 300g mince onions tomatoes swertcorn 40g cheese

Gym

M5, shake


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok so disappointed today got on the scale and same weight as last time . Todays food

M1, shake

M2, 150g chicken

M3, tuna red onion peppers sweetcorn

M4 2 turkey steaks 2 bacon 1 sausage 2 eggs red peppers

Gym

M5, shake


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Grantewhite said:


> Ok so disappointed today got on the scale and same weight as last time . Todays food
> 
> M1, shake
> 
> ...


What are you looking like in mirror? You might be losing body fat but increasing muscle which is why weight is staying the same.

On no/low carb days are you getting enough fats? Looking at above posts they seem very light on fat.

And get some recent pics up!!!


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Im gettin a fair bit of fat, im looking leaner in the mirror I will sort sum pics by the wknd


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok so yestetday had a meal out for dads bday stuck with chicken bake potato and sweetcorn still weighing 15st 6lbs this morning plan to have 50g catb today then back on low carbs all next week rly struggling with motivation as disapointed with progress if ANYONE can help please put your 10p in ive had over 500 views n about 6 comments lol cheers


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

week 1 16stone front view

 week 2 front view 15st 6lbs

 week 1 back 16stone

 week 2 back 15st 6lbs

As promised pics all help welcome thanks


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone got any tips on low carbing lookin for 12%or just under bodyfat cheers


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Back to no carbs today food,

M1, shake

Gym

M2, 4 eggs 40g cheese

M3, 100g sliced beef

M4,3 chicken thighs green beans

M5, shake


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Almost 850views no more help?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Food today

M1, shake

M2 tuna salad

M3 tuna salad

M4chicken n red peppers

Gym

M5 shake


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

How much cardio are you doing? You've already mentioned that you're carb cycling. If the scales aren't showing weight loss then add more low days and do it over a 10 day cycle rather than 7 then have a high day. Play around with the cycling until you lose weight. Add some cardio.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Cheers man im only getting bout 20g carbs daily from veg an 1 50g day 1 high day people have said I look leaner but I will deffo give that a go on the 10 day cycle, slso I do 3 20min cardio sesh a week but I am active at work aswell.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Todays food,

M1 shake

M2 2 boild eggs 40g cheese

M3 tuna salad

M4 steak eggs onions green beans

Gym

M5 shake


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Cardio sesh just fin 30 mins interval on bike then 100reps of mixed abs and 60 oblique pulls.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Today back workout,

Shake

Boild eggs 40g cheese

Tuna salad

Chicken and green beans

Shake


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Today weighed in at 15st dead so lost 14lbs total today food

M1, shake

M2, 2eggs 40g cheese

M3, tuna salad

M4 2 pork steaks 3 eggs green beans

M5, shake

Pics to follow


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Food today

Shake

2 eggs 40g cheese

400g chicken yellow peppers n red onions

Gym

Shake


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Grantewhite said:


> Food today
> 
> Shake
> 
> ...


How are you finding your strength with the lower cals? Also, what bf % are you currently?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Strength is normal tbh im now about 16/17% want more like 12 lol


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Week 2 pics 15st


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Todays carb day food,

Porridge with jam

Wholemeal bresd cheese n pickle sarnie

Beef jerkey

2 brown rolls with steak burgers n all salad n sauce.

1 cookie with cup of tea

Back to fasted cardio 2mrow morning and 25g carbs 2mrow


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Just weighed inpost carb up pre gym n put on 4lbs is this normal after a carb up? Thanks


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Been following usual low carb diet weigh in n pictures thursday, if you happen to give a fu ck


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Today food,

2 scoop shake

50g cheese

1 egg

Large tuna salad 3 spoons mayo

3 chicken 1/4s with skin cooked in so juicy bag green peppers.

2 scoop shake

Hand full of almonds

Looking leaner weigh in n pics 2mrow


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok so I've hit my 1st goal of 16lbs off now cheat day then start lean gains 16.8 tomorrow cant wait now weigh 14st 12 at 16% bf


----------

